
Autonomous EVs are coming–but not nearly with the speed Musk expects - urahara
http://www.thedrive.com/opinion/12606/elon-musk-is-wrong-about-the-future-of-self-driving-electric-cars-in-america
======
Fricken
The whole article, and all the studies cited in the article are characterizing
AVs as things people will buy, and some will, but AV use will come
predominantly as robotaxis. Looking at the number of vehicles sold isn't even
pertinent, the relevant metric is the number of vehicle miles travelled. Like
a regular taxi, an autonomous Rideshare EV will move something in the
neighbourhood of an order of magnitude more people per day than a conventional
privately owned vehicle.

